# rusty bolts pusher



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with the pushers that rusty bolts in pa. Sells. They have a adjustable wing 8 foot box that I'm looking at. Anyone have any input? Thanks


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I would like to see....


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm interested in some feed back also. Here is a picture I found.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

The wings look light duty & easy to bend, other than that from what can be seen looks ok, interesting concept


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going to talk with them today and see if they have had these in actual use yet or if this is a new concept.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks like it would fall apart on the second push!!!
Probably work out for a dude that wanted to do his own lot but I do t see it holding u to 8 straight hours of pushing !


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

where in PA?


----------

